# ntkrnlpa.exe is missing, or corrupt



## LuXun (May 11, 2010)

I'm running a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop
OS is Windows Vista Home Premium 32BIT SP1.

Currently, I am unable to use my laptop due to this file. Whenever I switch on my laptop, it'll bring me the Windows Error Recovery screen. I always choose the option to Start Windows Normally. After wards, it'll bring me over the Windows Boot Manager.

It reads:
Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the case. To fix the problem:
1. Insert your Windows installation disk and restart your computer.
2. Choose your language setting, and then click "Next."
3. Click "Repair your computer."
If you do not have the disc, contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance.
File: \Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
Status: 0xc00000e9
Info: Windows failed to load because the kernel is missing or corrupt.

After clicking Enter to continue, it brings be to the other half of the Windows Boot Manager, and it tells me to press enter on my OS or tab for tools. I click enter, and I'm back to the Windows Error Recovery; and it's all a cycle.

Now I'm wondering how to fix this. I inserted the OS installation disk, but now what? Where is this "Repair your computer"? I'm really stuck on what I should due. Thanks for reading and your help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Did the system boot from the Vista DVD?

0xc00000e9 = I/O error

For Windows 7, but same for Vista --> http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7repair/thread/46b4fc7a-9a83-4db2-9a00-dca512797e61

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## LuXun (May 11, 2010)

Nothing happens when I insert the Vista disk. Also, I can get this Startup Repair thing going.


----------



## LuXun (May 11, 2010)

Oh wait, I got the Startup Repair to work, but it did nothing. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Per the Microsoft thread, it could be bad OS installation, HDD, mobo... for some reason your Vista OS has an issue with *ntkrnlpa.exe*/ ntkrpamp.exe - the Windows NT Kernel & Executive. Boot up again with the Vista DVD and see if Windows System Restore works.


----------

